# Odds on where Phil Jackson ends up.



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

*Here are the odds on where Phil Jackson ends up:*
*BY SAM SMITH, Chicago Tribune*

*Lakers:* Sorry, Jeannie. Jackson is big on that "life is a journey" thing. Journeys don't involve looking back over your shoulder at where you left. *Kobe Bryant, bad team. Been there, done that.*

*Knicks:* Might think about it for a New York minute. It would be attractive to Jackson to live there again, if only to get the full edition of The New York Times instead of that puny national edition. It's where he started and he enjoyed the city, but *the team is too far from seriously competing.*

*Bulls:* Not likely to coach against the legend of the last great dynasty. Face it, folks - even I have - *Eddy Curry is not going anywhere.* He could use a big man coach who appreciates what he does. Spring is in 10 days and it's still snowing, for gosh sakes. Jackson has seen that enough.

*Cavaliers:* A Michael Jordan-like star in LeBron James, but Cleveland? *Chances are the way things are deteriorating there,* *James won't be around that long.*

*Timberwolves:* It's not the same Kevin Garnett. Yes, he has been hurt this season and playing through it as few would. But maybe last year was the aberration and the Garnett who always goes out in the first round is the real one. *They're headed for a big rebuilding, and that's not Phil.*

*Trail Blazers:* *Building around Darius Miles and Zach Randolph? No thank you.* Jackson can make a lot of money anywhere. If he wanted to do this he'd have taken Jerry Reinsdorf's offer in 1998 to rebuild the Bulls.

*Magic:* *A shaky franchise that could be moving itself as well as most of its players.* Central Florida doesn't exactly match with Jackson's cultural tastes. His idea of a fully loaded pickup is not with shotguns.

*Kings:* The Maloofs will make a bid and give Jackson the wink, wink that they'll have the franchise in Las Vegas and make the gaming tables all triangles. May even throw in a hotel or two, but *Jackson likes his horse heads on horses, not in beds.*

*Rockets:* *Does have basketball appeal with Tracy McGrady and Yao Ming.* Jeff Van Gundy's misery-is-life approach to the game takes the enjoyment out of it, and *they may need someone like Jackson to persuade Yao to stay. But probably not quite yet.*

*Bucks:* Jackson respects Sen. Herb Kohl, the Bucks' owner, who was the first to interview Jackson for a head-coaching job. But *Milwaukee's spring doesn't start until July.*

*Mavericks:* *Mark Cuban looking over his shoulder in every huddle? I don't think so.*

*My Comment:* It seems that Houston Rockets have the greatest chance of landing Phil Jackson as their coach. But it is unlikely that Rockets' Management will try to get Jackson because JVG is doing a good job.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

I still want Jackson over JVG.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

HeinzGuderian said:


> I still want Jackson over JVG.


 Atleast see what damage JVG can do in the playoffs...


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

HeinzGuderian said:


> I still want Jackson over JVG.



Maybe we could get Roy Williams here, that way we'd choke yearly. :biggrin:


----------



## 777 (Dec 14, 2002)

I want Phil Jackson to coach Yao too. 

JVG's coaching style is holding Yao back. *Yao has a passive nature* on the basketball court (aka. lack of aggression), he needs motivation and confidence in order to perform well. But *JVG has a leash-on-neck * coaching style that's going to hold Yao back from developing to his true potential.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

I was going to say that Phil would fit well with the Rockets but like Mr. Roger said wait and see what JFG does first and how deep Rockets go in the playoffs. 

With the team they have now there should be nothing that stops them. And if they get a quick exit out of playoffs then its probably the coaches fault unless a player is injured. 

:twocents:


----------



## 777 (Dec 14, 2002)

JVG is the kind of coach who get his players to play system basketball, which works best for a team without "superstar" players.

Phil Jackson is a great motivator, and the kind of coach who rely on his players' individual talents, he is suited for teams with superstar talents, especially developing star player like Yao. (Just look at what Kobe and MJ has developed into)


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

I don't give a damn if the Rockets get swept in the postseason, losing every game by 50, JVG stays...the hell with that "I can't win w/o good players ***" coach Phil Jackson. If u don't like JVG, stop watching games and stop complaining...damn Houston Sports fans make me sick sometimes.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Phil Jackson actually de-emphasizes individual accomplishment and praises collective effort. He is a firm believer and practicioner of Zen and Hopi philosphies. Both value collective effort and stress our inconnection to each other, even to opponents. There didnt need to be a "superstar" of the team... just smart players to execute the triangle and take full advantage of all five players on the court. His favorite quote is "Five fingers can lift a heavy stone, one finger can not lift even a pebble." 

I think that Yao and McGrady can flourish in a triangle offense. They are both extremely adept at basketball and make intelligent decisions. Under Phil, they can learn to create without the ball and really learn to take advantage of what the role players have to offer. Too often we see our offense run flat and stagnant for long periods. 

Triangle Offense creates spacing!

Yao is 7'6" for chrissakes... we need spacing on the floor and this spacing will also discourage double teaming. We will see alot less turn overs because the triangle allows for shorter crisper passes along the perimeter.

TMac will finally find ways to penetrate to the basket because the triangle offense creates as much space in the post possible and keeps the defense moving. I noticed that Tracy plays horribly when he catches the ball with his back to the basket. He cant explode past defenders anymore because theres always a double team waiting for him and opts to take a shot. When I see McGrady catch the ball on the run tho, before the defense is set, he just weaves through everybody and makes a powerful move to the basket. Phil would help decongest the paint and McGrady can take advantage of his length and speed.

Maybe Defense alone cant win championships...
I do like JVG, hes the best at what he does, but what he does isnt necessarily in the best interest of this team. I really like the Triangle offense, its even more lethal when your players have a good basketball IQ (MJ and Pippen, Kobe and Shaq, TMac and Yao). But I gotta say I love Phil Jackson... He is one of the most influential and impressionable coaches in Basketball. 777 was right in saying that Phil is a motivator. He did what Tex Winter cant do, and thats get the team to work as a unit. Phil gets his team to eat, breathe, and sleep basketball. To have confidence in themselves and in their teammates. He gives the team the advantage in intangibles.. mental toughness.. that sort of thing. "Lack of Energy" or "Lack of Passion" will no longer be an issue.

Oh... and for those that argue that the Lakers werent a "team" last year. Thats complete horse****. Phil would have easily won 6 championships with the Lakers if it werent for Kobe's greed. Phil couldnt change Kobe's selfishness and isolation from his teammates. Kobe is so damn talented but he cant make his team better. Phil recognized this early in his Laker's tenure and pulled for a Kobe for Jason Kidd and Marion trade (the triangle offense requires decent PG, SF, and Center... perfect for our Rockets team). Too bad KB8 had to ruin such a good thing. Dont think for a second that Yao and McGrady dont appeal to Phil Jackson, I bet if the Rockets really offered, he'ld be more than curious about the posibilities.


----------



## 777 (Dec 14, 2002)

TManiAC said:


> Phil Jackson actually de-emphasizes individual accomplishment and praises collective effort. He is a firm believer and practicioner of Zen and Hopi philosphies. Both value collective effort and stress our inconnection to each other, even to opponents. There didnt need to be a "superstar" of the team... just smart players to execute the triangle and take full advantage of all five players on the court. His favorite quote is "Five fingers can lift a heavy stone, one finger can not lift even a pebble."
> 
> I think that Yao and McGrady can flourish in a triangle offense. They are both extremely adept at basketball and make intelligent decisions. Under Phil, they can learn to create without the ball and really learn to take advantage of what the role players have to offer. Too often we see our offense run flat and stagnant for long periods.
> 
> ...


Man that's a 5 star-post right there.
I could not have said it better myself, GREAY POST MAN!


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

I think with the exception of few, the general consensus is that everyone would like to see Phil Jackson in Houston. JVG is doing a great job tho, but i feel there is a limit as to how far he can take us. If Phil Jackson was coaching, there would automatically be title speculation.

I do appreciate the changes that JVG is making tho. I like how he has our players dump the ball into yao, and when yao feels he doesnt have an advantageous position he passes it back out so he can get deeper into the post before he gets the ball again... this "reset" method was used alot during the Miami game.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

TManiAC said:


> I like how he has our players dump the ball into yao, and when yao feels he doesnt have an advantageous position he passes it back out so he can get deeper into the post before he gets the ball again... this "reset" method was used alot during the Miami game.


I don't like how he abandons this after Yao misses his shot or makes a TO. Even when Yao puts up a small run of his own, the golden rule seems to be the ball cannot enter Yao's hands on more than 3 consecutive posessions. Which is blasphemy!

As for Phil Jackson, you made some great points in your post. But I just don't think it is very realistic that the Rockets give up a good thing with JVG and go after Phil Jackson, the most sought after coach in basketball right now. First of all they would have to guarantee Jackson would take the job WHILE JVG is coaching, since Van Gundy still has 3 or 4 years left on his contract. Not to mention this would mean even more adjustment for Yao, more unfamiliar scenario's that could hinder his progress. As long as the Rockets are a top 4 team in the West (which they are now) for the next 3 years, I don't think JVG will be bought out of his contract to make way for another coach, no matter who it might be. Maybe if Yao continues to be underutilized it is something Dawson will look at down the road, but I can't see Van Gundy being fired so soon. I mean, we are 34-16 in our last 50 games...


----------



## Rickbarry (Feb 22, 2005)

There's probably a coach that's not safe in the league right now. I'd imagine all would be fired if Phil agreed to coach any team. I suppose it would be great if he did come to Houston but I'm not gonna sweat it too much. JVG is a good coach.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> I don't like how he abandons this after Yao misses his shot or makes a TO. Even when Yao puts up a small run of his own, the golden rule seems to be the ball cannot enter Yao's hands on more than 3 consecutive posessions. Which is blasphemy!
> 
> As for Phil Jackson, you made some great points in your post. But I just don't think it is very realistic that the Rockets give up a good thing with JVG and go after Phil Jackson, the most sought after coach in basketball right now. First of all they would have to guarantee Jackson would take the job WHILE JVG is coaching, since Van Gundy still has 3 or 4 years left on his contract. Not to mention this would mean even more adjustment for Yao, more unfamiliar scenario's that could hinder his progress. As long as the Rockets are a top 4 team in the West (which they are now) for the next 3 years, I don't think JVG will be bought out of his contract to make way for another coach, no matter who it might be. Maybe if Yao continues to be underutilized it is something Dawson will look at down the road, but I can't see Van Gundy being fired so soon. I mean, we are 34-16 in our last 50 games...


I agree, JVG is doing a great job for the team. The Phil Jackson talk was speculation on what could be done for the team if the Rockets had actually offered him the coaching position. I understand there is little realism to these scenarios... but it is causing enough curiosity to make the Chicago Tribune. If we see a first round exit with a healthy team, I would strongly consider Phil Jackson if he hadnt been scooped up already. You have to agree that as outstanding as a coach JVG is, he still has many misgivings.

But youre right, JVG deserves some loyalty for making such drastic changes to the team and making them actual contenders. I dont see him getting fired either.


----------



## kfranco (Apr 22, 2005)

i have my money in Cleveland, they need a coach baddddd.


----------

